# Where Is Mr Ollech?



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The "big time" watch in the sales site is signed A. Wajs.








?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I think Mr Wajs went alone post the 80s or something if you surf the net you can find the history of O&W and im sure its in there...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think Mr. Ollech passed away some time ago.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm supposed to have read the history of O&W a few times over the years














.

Has Mr. Wajs produced other watches under his own name?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> I'm supposed to have read the history of O&W a few times over the years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes he has but not many. The Arongo watch carries the logo AWZ for Albert Wajs Zurich.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm supposed to have read the history of O&W a few times over the years
> ...


Thanks Roy. That's another mystery cleared from my mind







.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

So that makes ones with just Mr Wajs name on them rarer?


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

raketakat said:


> The "big time" watch in the sales site is signed A. Wajs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their site deosn't say a lot

"" The story begins 1956 when, together with a partner, I founded the Ollech & Wajs Watch Company""

Signed - A.I. Wajs

Swiss made Army Watches

It was a long time ago....... 

Special 50 YEARS editions coming up ????


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

potz said:


> Mr. Ollech somehow diappeared


I hope our own "Navy Seal" wasn't involved in this!


----------

